# Bluebird.....



## mickeyc (May 1, 2014)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/4449130556.html


----------



## jkent (May 1, 2014)

Seen that bike at MLC, That is one rough bird! Probably one of the roughest paint jobs I have ever seen. Pictures really do this bike too much justice.
JKent


----------



## Oldnut (May 1, 2014)

Yea if he would have purchased this bike untouched it would have been great but....you could see the disc marks on the frame and the fenders were repaired with a claw hammer phew


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

He said he had recieved offers as high as $4500. I told him he should have taken the money and ran. I agree with the others a pretty rough bird and missing some big time parts. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2014)

There's already one BB looking for a rack & seat. What are the odds of 2 sets of these parts floating around?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> There's already one BB looking for a rack & seat. What are the odds of 2 sets of these parts floating around?




Only slightly better than my lottery ticket hitting tomorrow night! V/r Shawn


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 1, 2014)

Such a great bike and such a sad tale..missing parts, a unrealistic price and now an amateurish "resto"..I hope this goes to a good home eventually


----------



## biker (May 1, 2014)

*BB*

Funny, this guy thought he would get a couple of grand more by painting it himself when actually he probably lowered the value from when it had the white housepaint on it. I bet the housepaint somewhat protected the original finish underneath and might have looked good if he had taken the time to carefully remove only the housepaint and polish it up. Only original once. Preserve don't restore if possible.


----------



## Nickinator (May 1, 2014)

I talked to the owner for awhile at memory lane, got the SN and talked history on it. The bike I valued at 3,800. It was a cool project but a lot of the parts that looked good (like the fenders) were roached. I wasn't surprised to see it didn't sell as its missing to many unobtainable parts.

Nick.


----------

